# How much power sand with Aquasoil?



## Jamess (18 Oct 2008)

Hey guys at the moment im saving up to upgrade my current aquarium - Juwel Rekord 96 - to a Rio 180. I know i want to go Planted with Co2, high light and good substrate. I am going to use ADA aquasoil amazonia. Do you need one bag of power sand per bag of aquasoil or will one bag be enough for the whole tank?


----------



## JamesM (18 Oct 2008)

Search the forums - most argue it isn't needed at all


----------



## Ed Seeley (19 Oct 2008)

I used 2l to 18litres of Aquasoil.  While many argue it's unneccesary I would use it again when I set up a new tank as I don't dose heavily and my tank with it is doing better than the one without!  Not a scientific comparison as other factors are different but that's my opinion!


----------

